# طلب صلاه من أجل ضرس أوم الوله



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]= فينك مش باينة بقى لك يومين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]- أسسكت يا عبود ضرسى مجننى ومانمتش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
= ألف سلامة ..مش دة اللى كنتى حشتيه عند الدكتور اللى مراته أسمها إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- لأ وآنى مجنونة نروحوا له تانى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= أومال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- الحشو أتكسر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= أنا أسمع أن الضرس بيتكسر ...حشو دى جديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- نحكوا لك ...أمبارح عملت عجة باللحمة المفرومة والبقدونس والبصل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و( أمعنت فى الوكل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= .....................[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- رحت فين يا ررراجل ؟؟ ....معايا  ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= أيوة كنت باعدل الكرسى لأنى وقعت من عليه ...كملى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- بس وأنا بناكلوا (قرشت) حاجة وماخدش فى بالى وكملت (وكل)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= العجة خفيفة أزاى هتكسر ضرس والا حشو ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- لآ ماهو مش العجة ...دة العيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= العيش كان فيه زلط يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- يا رااااجل أفهم ...أنا لفينا العيش رول حوالين العجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= لآ مزيدون من الشرح اللآت يخليكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- رصينا العجة ع الرغيف من فوق ورحنا لافين العيش حواليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= آآآآآآآآآآآآه ...وبعدين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- بنقولوا لك أكلنا الحشو ...ومن ساعتها ضرسى موتنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= أخدتى مُسكن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- أخدنا ولا حوقشى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
= طيب ما تاخدى حقنة مسكنة يابنتى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- هنناموا عشر ساعات ومين اللى يصحى الوله للمدرسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= لآ ألف سلامة عليكى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد الأطمئنان على ان غي[FONT=&quot]اب " أم الولة " [/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( غير سياسى )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]قررت فتح موضوع ( طلب صلاه من أجل ضرس ام الوله )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
شاركونا بصلواتكم
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الف سلامه يا ايييروووو
ضرس يفوت و لا حد يموت--
 اقصد ضرس يتبلع  ههههههههههه
يادى دكتور السنان  انا كمان محتاجه اروحله بس مئجله الموضوع دا--
 بس كله كووووم و الجمله دى كوووم:\
*وأنا بناكلوا (قرشت) حاجة وماخدش فى بالى وكملت (وكل*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس كله كووووم و الجمله دى كوووم:\
> *وأنا بناكلوا (قرشت) حاجة وماخدش فى بالى وكملت (وكل*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شايفين مين اللى بيتكلم ؟؟؟
:new6::new6:

أنا اللى وقعنى جملة ( أمعنت فى الوكل )
جابتنى الأرررررض

*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2015)

سلمتك يا ام الوله
انا منك استحمل الوجع ولا اروحش لدكتور سنان ابدا
اللهم اخرجنا من دار البلا بلا بلا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2015)

*يادى الفضيحة أم شناكل 

يادى الجرسة أم حناكل​*







:new6::new6::new6::new6:​

*أنا لسة راجعة من عند د الاسنان 

و النور إتقطع مرتين و هو شغال 

و أنا فاتحة بوءى 

إفتكرت واثقة فيك يارب 

لما حكت على ضرسها 

حشو عصب 

إتبهدلت سااااااااااااااااااعة و تلت فاتحة بوءى

و الدكتور يقول لى : إفتحى بوءك شوية يا إيرينى 

و أبقى نفسى نقولوله يا جدع فاتحاه عل الاخر بس ربنا رحمه من ردى 

غصب عنى كان شغال جوة بوءى

كان بؤى بيطلع شياط

و شتمت فى دكاترة الاسنان كلهم 

و قولت عليهم : و لا واحد فيهم بيفهم 

كللللللللللهم و كللللللللللهن 

:t33::t33::t33:


إزاى يعنى ما فهمش إنى فاتحة بوءى عل الاخر ؟؟؟



بس الحمد لله

لغاية دلوقتى حقنة البنج مش محسسانى بحاجة 

أما نشوفوا كمان ساعة و لا ساعتين حيحصل إيه 
__________________

بس فعلا إمبارح كان الالم رهييييييييييييييييييييب 

كان الالم فى عضم الفك مش فى السنان 

ربنا ما يورى حد ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2015)

*فى حتة من ضرسى طلعة زى السكينة 

جرحت لسانى 


بيفهم بأة و لا ما بيفهمش ؟؟*​
[YOUTUBE]1NBuCui6cSM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

عارفا  الالم بيبقى رهييب--
 سلامتك الف سلامه --
 ايوا عارفا لما البق بيطلع شياط هههههههههههههههههههه
 اقعد اقول فى بالى يا سنه سوخه ليكون حرق جزء من لسانى--
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

وعلى رأي المثل:
* إذا دب النمل على الشجر
  *** فھل في قتله ضرر ؟​ * إذا نُصَب میزان العدل 
  *** یأخذ النمل حقه بلا خجل​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> وعلى رأي المثل:
> * إذا دب النمل على الشجر​
> *** فھل في قتله ضرر ؟​
> * إذا نُصَب میزان العدل ​*** یأخذ النمل حقه بلا خجل​


 ايووون على سيرت النمل فيه نمله  ماشيه فى توقيع واثقه فيك يا رب خاوتانى من الصبح عماله اهش فيها  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهل فى قتل واثقه ضرر بما انها صاحبت النمله ؟ او صاحبت التوقيع الى ماشيه فيه النمله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
النمل ياخد حقه منين بئا هههههه
 و ايه جاب سيرت النمل فى الضرس دلوقتى -- يمكن علشان البنج مخلى بق ارينى ينمل ؟؟:dntknw:

 لخبطووونىىىى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

ايييروووووو
 اشك ان هذا الموضوع نزل خصييصا لتجسيد اختبارك عند دكتور الاسنااان هههههههههههههههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259166


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2015)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فرجتوا عليا خلق الله
منكم له
راجع لكم يا شلة فقرررررررررر
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و شتمت فى دكاترة الاسنان كلهم
> 
> و قولت عليهم : و لا واحد فيهم بيفهم
> 
> ...


*طاب تصدقى بقى أنك كدة بتخبطى فى الحلل
:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايووون على سيرت النمل فيه نمله  ماشيه فى توقيع واثقه فيك يا رب خاوتانى من الصبح عماله اهش فيها  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فهل فى قتل واثقه ضرر بما انها صاحبت النمله ؟ او صاحبت التوقيع الى ماشيه فيه النمله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> النمل ياخد حقه منين بئا هههههه
> و ايه جاب سيرت النمل فى الضرس دلوقتى -- يمكن علشان البنج مخلى بق ارينى ينمل ؟؟:dntknw:
> ...



يعني حتى نشيد النملة محسود، في قتل نملة واثقة ضرر بالغ
حيث أن له حق لم يأخذه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2015)

​حرام عليكم العمارة هتنزل ع صوت ضحكى 
شعقوﻻ كده 
دعونا نضحك فى صمت ههههههههههههههه
ايرو سﻻمتك حبيبتى انا مجربة المرار الطافح ده 
حبووووووووو ارحمينى 
كنت مفتقدة مشاركاتك وحالفة ما اضحك اﻻ عليكى 
يوووووه قصدى فيكى يوووووه قصدى وانتى موجودة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 مارس 2015)

الف سلامة عليكي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مارس 2015)

*



			كان بؤى بيطلع شياط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فكرتيني بالشياط ياايرو
صدقيني ساعة ضرسي شميت الريحة
وشوفت الدخان عمال يطلع
قولت بس ولعتي يابت ولا حد سمي عليكي*
*





بس انا نفسي اعرف العجة ام لحمة دي كان فيها ايه**






*


> يووون على سيرت النمل فيه نمله  ماشيه فى توقيع واثقه فيك يا رب خاوتانى من الصبح عماله اهش فيها  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فهل فى قتل واثقه ضرر بما انها صاحبت النمله ؟ او صاحبت التوقيع الى ماشيه فيه النمله ههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههههههه لقت وقعتي في الفخ ياحبو:t33:
انا اصلا حطاها عشان اخوتكم بيها
بقالي كتير مجتش المنتدي
قولت ماجلكمش وايدي فاضة
جيت بدوباني
اصلها دوبانة ياحبو مش نملة:yahoo:*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2015)

سلامتك الف سلامة


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]- نحكوا لك ...أمبارح عملت عجة باللحمة المفرومة والبقدونس والبصل*​​


دة غضب الهى عشان احنا فى الصيام
انا برضة لسة امبارح ناسى كيس سجق اشتريتة ب26 جنية فى السوبر ماركت
شكلها شوطة فينا احنا شلة الفقر ههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الف سلامه يا ايييروووو
> ضرس يفوت و لا حد يموت--
> اقصد ضرس يتبلع  ههههههههههه
> ...






حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عارفا  الالم بيبقى رهييب--
> سلامتك الف سلامه --
> ايوا عارفا لما البق بيطلع شياط هههههههههههههههههههه
> اقعد اقول فى بالى يا سنه سوخه ليكون حرق جزء من لسانى--
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ربنا يخليكى يا حبو 

أنا اللى جننى إن عندى 3 ضروس محشيين عصب 

و لا واحد منهم عمل فيا كدة 

دا بهدلنى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> سلمتك يا ام الوله
> انا منك استحمل الوجع ولا اروحش لدكتور سنان ابدا
> اللهم اخرجنا من دار البلا بلا بلا​



*اللا يعنى مش أنا وحدى بأة اللى بأخبط فى الحلل

باين عبود فيه واحدة عزيزة عليه : دكتورة أسنان 

و أنا قولت كلهم و كلهن ما بيفهموش :smile02
_______________

الله يسلمة يا تموفة 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> وعلى رأي المثل:
> * إذا دب النمل على الشجر
> *** فھل في قتله ضرر ؟​ * إذا نُصَب میزان العدل
> *** یأخذ النمل حقه بلا خجل​​


*
تعبير جمييييييييييييل 

و تشبيه أحلى 

حيث شبه الشاعر 

إيرينى = صاحب الشجرة

الشجرة = الضرس

النملة = السوس

ميزان العدل = يرمز الى العدالة التى يستحقها صاحب الشجرة و هو يرمز الى دكتور الاسنان​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب تصدقى بقى أنك كدة بتخبطى فى الحلل
> :t33::t33:
> *​



*ليه بأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟

هو إنت بتعرف واحدة د أسنان لا سمح الله ؟

بس اكيد : ست بعضلات _ أومال بتخلع ضروس رجالة إزاااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟:t23:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​حرام عليكم العمارة هتنزل ع صوت ضحكى
> شعقوﻻ كده
> دعونا نضحك فى صمت ههههههههههههههه
> ايرو سﻻمتك حبيبتى انا مجربة المرار الطافح ده



*إنتى فين بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟

الله يسلمك أ رورو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي



*الله يسلمك أ جوزيف ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فكرتيني بالشياط ياايرو
> صدقيني ساعة ضرسي شميت الريحة
> وشوفت الدخان عمال يطلع
> قولت بس ولعتي يابت ولا حد سمي عليكي*
> ...



*حيكون فيها إيه يعنى ؟؟؟

هو الضرس كان متنيل :smile02

أو أنا اللى عجزت ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سلامتك الف سلامة



*الله يسلمك يا أستاذنا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دة غضب الهى عشان احنا فى الصيام
> انا برضة لسة امبارح ناسى كيس سجق اشتريتة ب26 جنية فى السوبر ماركت
> شكلها شوطة فينا احنا شلة الفقر ههههههه



*ما هى ديه الفضيحة اللى أقصدها هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه بأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟؟
> هو إنت بتعرف واحدة د أسنان لا سمح الله ؟
> بس اكيد : ست بعضلات _ أومال بتخلع ضروس رجالة إزاااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟:t23:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]منرجعش نزعلوا ؟؟؟*​​ :new6::new6::new6:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هى ديه الفضيحة اللى أقصدها هههههههههههههههههه​*


 *[FONT=&quot]آآآآآآه لحمة مفرووووومة ...وعججججة ...
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صورم نفيسة ...مكنتش واخد بالى 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]منرجعش نزعلوا ؟؟؟*​​ :new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> [/FONT]



*يبقى كانت خايبة فى الخلع :ura1:

أو كانت بتخلع للعيال الصغيرة 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى كانت خايبة فى الخلع :ura1:
> أو كانت بتخلع للعيال الصغيرة
> ​*


*عيال صغيرة لية ؟؟
حد قالك انها ماكملتش تعليمها ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيال صغيرة لية ؟؟
> حد قالك انها ماكملتش تعليمها ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*يا جدع بنقولولك : خلع ضرس لراجل 

محتاج عضلاااااااااااااات​*
[YOUTUBE]-IdwXpTO938[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا جدع بنقولولك : خلع ضرس لراجل
> 
> محتاج عضلاااااااااااااات ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ضرس اية يا ست أنتى اللى هتخلعه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى أستاذة جامعة ...عقبالك كدة لما نشوفوكى بداكاتورة الصرف الصحى بتاعتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونيجى نباركوا ونقولوا لك ( شفيتم )[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ضرس اية يا ست أنتى اللى هتخلعه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى أستاذة جامعة ...عقبالك كدة لما نشوفوكى بداكاتورة الصرف الصحى بتاعتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونيجى نباركوا ونقولوا لك ( شفيتم )[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*أه يعنى أكاديمية بس 

طب دا ديه بالذات الخيبة تتعلم منها الخيبة :smile02


_____________

فشر أنا أبقى دكتورة صرف صحى :t23:

نوووووووووووووو

أنا دكتورة المنشآت المائية اللى فيها الصرف الصحى :smile02

​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2015)

الف سلامه عليكى يا ايرو 
انا لسه شايفه الموضوع حالا
وايه اخبار ضرسك 
 انا سامعه صوتكم بتضحكوا وتهزروا 
يبقى اكيد خفيتى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الف سلامه عليكى يا ايرو
> انا لسه شايفه الموضوع حالا
> وايه اخبار ضرسك
> انا سامعه صوتكم بتضحكوا وتهزروا
> يبقى اكيد خفيتى



*الله يسلمك يا ماريا 

هو أنا أحسن كتيييييير من الأول 

بس زى ما تقولى كدة : طالعة من علقة :love34:​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2015)

صدقينى كان عندى ضرس من سنتين 
كان تعبنى خالص وزى ما قولتى كده كان علقه 
ومن دكتور لدكتور عندنا دكتور شاطر لكنه اخوانى متعصب جدا 
فى الاخر روحت له بقى وعارفه ادانى مضمضه ومسكن 
وصدقينى مفيش الم جانى تانى ابدااااااا

سلامتك من اى شر او الم حبيبتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه لقت وقعتي في الفخ ياحبو:t33:*
> *انا اصلا حطاها عشان اخوتكم بيها*
> *بقالي كتير مجتش المنتدي*
> *قولت ماجلكمش وايدي فاضة*
> ...



 لااااااااااااااااااااا
 احتججججججج
دى نملللله 
 مفيش جناح عندها--
 دا غير بئا  الشرنوبين الى طوال قدام دول بتوع النمله مش بتوع الدبانه :t17:
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> صدقينى كان عندى ضرس من سنتين
> كان تعبنى خالص وزى ما قولتى كده كان علقه
> ومن دكتور لدكتور عندنا دكتور شاطر لكنه اخوانى متعصب جدا
> فى الاخر روحت له بقى وعارفه ادانى مضمضه ومسكن
> ...



*إخوانى ؟؟

يلا بأة أمرك لله 

بس بعد كدة ما تروحى لهوش 

مقاطعة مع الاخوان :new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لااااااااااااااااااااا
> احتججججججج
> دى نملللله
> مفيش جناح عندها--
> ...



*شوفى يا ستى تعليق comment​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2015)

ههههههههه 
مش مقاطعه لكنه مستفز وكان ايامها ثورة 30يونيو 
وعلى طول شغاله عنده الجزيره مصر مباشر 
وشغالين ضرب فى الاخوان وهو منفعل جدا 
ويبص فى بوئى شويه ويجرى يشوف القناه شويه 
ويدعى ويسب ويشتم 
فالعمر مش بعزئه ممكن من الانفعال يعمل فيا حاجه 
وسمعت الكلام ده وفعلا لقيته بيعمل كده 
بس الحمدالله كان قبل فض رابعه 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> صدقينى كان عندى ضرس من سنتين
> كان تعبنى خالص وزى ما قولتى كده كان علقه
> ومن دكتور لدكتور عندنا دكتور شاطر لكنه اخوانى متعصب جدا
> فى الاخر روحت له بقى وعارفه ادانى مضمضه ومسكن
> ...


متعصب بقى ازاى وعلاجك اهو وخفيتى
بلاش افترى هههه
يبقى متعصب لوكان ادالك علاج دنجل  فى فيلم اة من حوا ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متعصب بقى ازاى وعلاجك اهو وخفيتى
> بلاش افترى هههه
> يبقى متعصب لوكان ادالك علاج دنجل  فى فيلم اة من حوا ههههه


*
لا لا لا 

إنت ما شوفتش الدكتور بتاعى 

شوف يا سيدى 

النور قطع مرتين 

حلو ؟؟

و كان حاطط جوة الضرس حاجة كدة شبه دبوس الطرحة (الحجاب) عارفه ؟؟

لا لا لا 

كان حاطط إتنين عشان يدخلوا فى الجدرين 

حلو ؟؟

المهم النور قطع فقال لى : إوعى تقفلى بوءك :love34:

فضلت فاتحاه 

و كمل شغل بنور كشاف الموبايل بتاع البنت المساعدة

يشيل دبوس و يحط بداله و يشيل التانى و يحط بداله 

و هو عمال يقول : توء توء توء

المهم راح قام شغل خط الكهربا التانى و رجع 

و أنا فاتحة بوووووءى و جوة بوءى دبوسين الطرحة 

حلو ؟؟

المهم 

قال لى تعالى بأة أعمل لك أشعة (عنده فى العيادة) و خليكى فاتحة بوءك

و أنا أقوم من على كرسى الاسنان الى كرسى الاشعة و فاااااااااااتحة بوءى 

يااااااااااادوب قعدت و لسة بيحط الاشعة على بوءى المفتوح 

هووووووووووووب : النور قطع _ و أنا فاتحة بوووووووووووءى 

راح شال دبوسين الطرحة 

و قام رجع مشغل الخط الاولانى بتاع الكهربا

جه يعمل الاشعة ما لقاش الدبوسين 

قال : اللا ؟؟ هو أنا شيلتهم ؟؟؟

أومال يعنى أنا ؟؟

قام شتم فى السيسى :new6:

و بعدين حط الدبوسين و عمل الاشعة 

يييييييييييييييييييي
​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متعصب بقى ازاى وعلاجك اهو وخفيتى
> بلاش افترى هههه
> يبقى متعصب لوكان ادالك علاج دنجل  فى فيلم اة من حوا ههههه



هههههههه هو شاطر جدا وايده فى الخلع او تمويت العصب 
خفيفه مش تحس بحاجه ودى سمعته 
هو الدكتور ايه غير سمعه :t31: 
لكن متعصب للاخوان بشكل وحش 
يسب ويشتم ويلعن فى السيسى وفى اللى ساعد السيسى 
اللى هو الاقباط يعنى 
بس تصدق احنا مفترين برضه :new6:


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2015)

ايه يا ايرينى عمل فيكى كل ده 
ده بيعذبك مش بيعالجك


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههههه هو شاطر جدا وايده فى الخلع او تمويت العصب
> خفيفه مش تحس بحاجه ودى سمعته
> هو الدكتور ايه غير سمعه :t31:
> لكن متعصب للاخوان بشكل وحش
> ...


هو انتى اتعالجتى عند نفس الدكتور هههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2015)

هههههههههههههههه معلش يا ايريني لما قريت الموضوع وحكاية قطع النور مرتين ديه مقدرتش أمسك نفسي من الضحك   
المهم سلامتك يا ام الوله 
لمعلوماتك يعني ، العيب في أسنانك يا ايريني مش في دكاترة الأسنان :new6:
بس موضوع كسر الحشو وانه يوقع ده مشكله متكررة في مصر بسمعها كتير جدا


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

> هههههههههههههههه معلش يا ايريني لما قريت الموضوع وحكاية قطع النور مرتين ديه مقدرتش أمسك نفسي من الضحك


بذمتك كدة يا روز
ضحكتى بس  ولا قلتى اية فى بالك :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بذمتك كدة يا روز
> ضحكتى بس  ولا قلتى اية فى بالك :new6:



ههههههه آيه ياجرجس هتدخل في نيتي ولا آيه؟ هتزعل ام الوله مني وديه بقا منقدرش علي زعلها لانها وهي في العادي عامله زي تسونامي ، تخيل لو زعلت ؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 مارس 2015)

*



			قام شتم فى السيسى :new6:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وسبتيه يشتم عالسيسي وماردتيش عليه ؟**





انا لو منك كنت طلعت الدبوس من بوئي وغزيتو بيه في عينيه*
*




*


> بس موضوع كسر الحشو وانه يوقع ده مشكله متكررة في مصر بسمعها كتير جدا


*وانا وبلا فخر كنت من اللي جربوا المشكلة دي
بس معرفش ده عيب في اسنان المصريين ولا في الدكاترة المصريينن*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> المهم النور قطع فقال لى : إوعى تقفلى بوءك :love34:
> 
> ...


انا باستغرب كل ده ومافيش دبانة هوبت ناحية بؤك :fun_lol:​


----------



## ontarian (5 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه آيه ياجرجس هتدخل في نيتي ولا آيه؟ هتزعل ام الوله مني وديه بقا منقدرش علي زعلها لانها وهي في العادي عامله زي تسونامي ، تخيل لو زعلت ؟ :new6::new6:



Add me to your contact list (to allow me to send you a message)
I have some good news for you, DDS

* It's about someone you contributed to their development quite some time ago, and you might wanna hear how far they went right now


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههه معلش يا ايريني لما قريت الموضوع وحكاية قطع النور مرتين ديه مقدرتش أمسك نفسي من الضحك
> المهم سلامتك يا ام الوله
> لمعلوماتك يعني ، العيب في أسنانك يا ايريني مش في دكاترة الأسنان :new6:
> بس موضوع كسر الحشو وانه يوقع ده مشكله متكررة في مصر بسمعها كتير جدا



*الله يسلمك يا داكتورة 

طب أنا راضية زمتك 

العيب فى ميييييييين ؟؟

العيان و لا دكتور السنان ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وسبتيه يشتم عالسيسي وماردتيش عليه ؟**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أغزه فى عينه ؟؟؟

طب و ضرسى ؟؟ مين يكمل له حشو ؟؟:dntknw:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا باستغرب كل ده ومافيش دبانة هوبت ناحية بؤك :fun_lol:​



*تهوب  ؟؟؟

إزاااااااااى 

تخاف طبعا

فيه سكاكين و مناشير جوة 

يا بنى أسنانى بتقرقش الحشو قرقيش :blush2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

ontarian قال:


> Add me to your contact list (to allow me to send you a message)
> I have some good news for you, DDS
> 
> * It's about someone you contributed to their development quite some time ago, and you might wanna hear how far they went right now



*باشا 

إزيك الاول ؟؟

كنت تكتب لها الكلمتين دول فى تقييم​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تهوب  ؟؟؟
> 
> إزاااااااااى
> 
> ...


زي دي كده




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و كان حاطط جوة الضرس حاجة كدة شبه دبوس الطرحة (الحجاب) عارفه ؟؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]نفهم من كدة ان الدكتور ( حجب ) لك بوقك ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تروح لدكتور أخوانى والتانية تروح لدكتور بيحجب لها بوقها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة بقى حشو ( فرض ) وألا حشو ( سُنة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى بالك لأحسن المرة الجاية ( ينقب ) لك اللثة 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ 

*



			المهم النور قطع فقال لى : إوعى تقفلى بوءك :love34:
 فضلت فاتحاه 
قال لى تعالى بأة أعمل لك أشعة (عنده فى العيادة) و خليكى فاتحة بوءك
هووووووووووووب : النور قطع _ و أنا فاتحة بوووووووووووءى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر كان عايز ينصب مراجيح جوة بوقك أو أستهيألى عايز ينصب مولد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مولد دى فكرته حلوة ... ونعملوا بقى نيشان جوة بوقك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والولة يقف ع الباب ينده ...قرب قرب نشن على بوق أمى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحميك يابنى تبقى غالبنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قرب خد لك حتة ملبن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو النشان هيوجع ضرسك ...نبيعوا " طراطير "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زمارة شخشيخة ...عصفورة يا حليلة ..طراطير ياواد طراطير[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:



​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> زي دي كده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أنا حلوة كدة ؟؟؟ :t33:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نفهم من كدة ان الدكتور ( حجب ) لك بوقك ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة تروح لدكتور أخوانى والتانية تروح لدكتور بيحجب لها بوقها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة بقى حشو ( فرض ) وألا حشو ( سُنة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى بالك لأحسن المرة الجاية ( ينقب ) لك اللثة
> *​​:new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر كان عايز ينصب مراجيح جوة بوقك أو أستهيألى عايز ينصب مولد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مولد دى فكرته حلوة ... ونعملوا بقى نيشان جوة بوقك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والولة يقف ع الباب ينده ...قرب قرب نشن على بوق أمى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحميك يابنى تبقى غالبنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قرب خد لك حتة ملبن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو النشان هيوجع ضرسك ...نبيعوا " طراطير "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زمارة شخشيخة ...عصفورة يا حليلة ..طراطير ياواد طراطير[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> ...



*حجاب و نقاب على البوء???

دا يبقى يشمك:blush2: 






:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

دة كلة عشان ضرس امال لو كان  ضرسين ههههه


----------



## ontarian (6 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *باشا
> 
> إزيك الاول ؟؟
> 
> كنت تكتب لها الكلمتين دول فى تقييم​*



Can't put any ratings...a weird website
Can you forward this message to her, on my behalf?


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2015)

ontarian قال:


> Can't put any ratings...a weird website
> Can you forward this message to her, on my behalf?



*حاضر حأبعت لها رسالة خاصة​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مارس 2015)

حتي سوبرمان مزلول زينا بالاسنان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> حتي سوبرمان مزلول زينا بالاسنان



*:new6::new6::new6:
تصدق إن قولت لك : أنا لسة تعبانة و كأنى مضروبة علقة سوخنة ؟:vava:​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:
> تصدق إن قولت لك : أنا لسة تعبانة و كأنى مضروبة علقة سوخنة ؟:vava:​*


اصدقك كلنا بنعاني من الاسنان صدقيني


----------

